

Video Tutorial: Android Internals - Building a Custom ROM, Pt. 2 of 2 - maxdub
http://marakana.com/forums/android/general/275.html

======
mdaniel
And to save you the trouble of looking, part 1 of 2 is here:
<http://marakana.com/forums/android/general/269.html>

